# [FAQ] KC13: I just installed a new kernel and it won't boot

## wynn

This seems to be the way to submit a FAQ.

Comment and suggestions welcome.

----------

## Mikedaer

If the root drive is hdc6, should the grub be (hd0,5)?

----------

## wynn

If you have a parallel ATA setup without SATA then No: hdc -> (hd2 but the 5 is right. So hdc6 -> (hd2,5)

However, this thread is really for comments on the FAQ: this is a GRUB question and you will find the answer in HOWTO Quick GRUB

Or do you mean that the FAQ should have at least a pointer to this HOWTO?

----------

## accountcreation4

your lilo links arnt working

----------

## wynn

Thank you for having a look at this   :Very Happy: 

Yes, there seems to be something wrong with their wiki â and just when you could have used it   :Sad: 

I think it's temporary though, you've been patient in your other post, it looks as though you will have to find a little bit more   :Smile: 

----------

## doubleagent

Thank you for this.  Especially the IDE part and for pointing out lspci (which I'd forgotten about).  I never could have guessed!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## alzz

What a great FAQ! It's well-organized and it did help me out of trouble.

I've learned a lot from it.

Thanks, wynn.   :Cool: 

----------

## bwakkie

 *Mikedaer wrote:*   

> If the root drive is hdc6, should the grub be (hd0,5)?

 

I guess it would be (hd2,5) if you have indeed 3 harddisks

----------

## damienmoody

I had trouble booting and tried a bunch of stuff, then, since I'm doing this install on VMWare, I decided to include all the options under Fusion MPT, since the my menu didn't exactly match the wiki. Presto! If someone else narrows it down, let us know exactly which one it is.

----------

## Deathwing00

The SATA part needs update as of kernel 2.6.19  :Smile: 

----------

## wynn

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

> The SATA part needs update as of kernel 2.6.19 

 Yes, thank you for the nudge.

As you are a mod, can you comment/suggest what to do next to get this added to the canonical FAQ list?

I went through all the steps given in F01: Step 3 but it is still not linked from KC13 in KC: Kernel Compilation.

----------

## Earthwings

 *wynn wrote:*   

>  *Deathwing00 wrote:*   The SATA part needs update as of kernel 2.6.19  Yes, thank you for the nudge.
> 
> As you are a mod, can you comment/suggest what to do next to get this added to the canonical FAQ list?
> 
> I went through all the steps given in F01: Step 3 but it is still not linked from KC13 in KC: Kernel Compilation.

 All done, thank you very much!

----------

## wynn

KC13 just shipped ... and it needs a patch.

At the start of "3) The BIOS/kernel Shell Game" (which also needs font size and bold to match "2) Kernel panic â VFS error:") it says you need genkernel to mount the root filesystem using a LABEL or UUID.

Unfortunately this late change to the text hasn't made it to the GRUB and LILO configs.

The example GRUB config using LABEL should be

```
default 0

timeout 10

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.19-r3

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r3 real_root=LABEL=2006.1-root

initrd /initramfs--genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r3
```

and the example LILO config using LABEL should be

```
boot=/dev/sda

prompt

timeout=50

default=Gentoo

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r3

  label=Gentoo

  read-only

  initrd=/boot/initramfs--genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r3

  append="real_root=LABEL=2006.1-root"
```

but I'm not quite sure about the append line.

----------

## cobralgato

sorry for this i decided it was better to create a new thread so i deleted my post hereLast edited by cobralgato on Sun Apr 15, 2007 8:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wynn

Your question should go in its own thread, this thread is intended for comments on KC13.

From your description, it looks as though the problem occurs after the root filesystem is mounted and is not covered by this FAQ.

----------

## HMP

Super Anleitung!!!

Also ich bin jetz vom 2.6.20-r8 Genkernel auf einen etwas performanteren, schlankeren und besser angepassten "handgemachten" 2.6.2-r8 umgestiegen und hatte die genannten Probleme wahrscheinlich wegen der fehlenden Initrd, aber mit diesen Tipps hat dann alles wunderbar funktioniert!

Möchte mich nochmal dafür bedanken und hoffentlich hilft sie anderen genau so gut wie mir!

Gruss

HMP

----------

